# Southern California Camping Recommendations For Kids



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

I am in Long Beach, Ca and relatively new to camping and am looking for places within a 2 or 3 hour drive that would be nice for a 14, 12, and 11 year old that like lots of activity.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You could try Campland on the Bay in San Diego...We haven't been there yet, but have heard it's nice and sounds like lots of fun things for the kids to do.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings....

You can try Newport Dunes in Newport Bay. Its a RV park, hookups etc... Lots of beach related fun and not to far from Balboa Island.

If you want more rustic you can try San Onafre ( Not sure of spelling ) State Beach. or you can head up the coast to Ventura... they have some nice camp grounds on the beech as well.

Those are the the close ones that I can think of !! Plenty more inland but it might be a little longer drive.

i like Bishop calif. in the Sierra's... It about 5 hrs for you and about 4.5 for me from Rancho Cucamonga.

Enjoy

Wes


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> You could try Campland on the Bay in San Diego...We haven't been there yet, but have heard it's nice and sounds like lots of fun things for the kids to do.


Yep. Campland is excellent. San Diego is loaded with stuff to do.


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Actually, we have been to Campland on the Bay, and the kids had a great time. A lot of the beach sites are really hard to get into. I was hoping that someone knew of one that was nice but not as well known.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

taylorc said:


> Thanks to all for the suggestions. Actually, we have been to Campland on the Bay, and the kids had a great time. A lot of the beach sites are really hard to get into. I was hoping that someone knew of one that was nice but not as well known.


Ok. Here's Cuyamaca SP
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=667

Chula Vista
http://www.chulavistarv.com/

Here is the Lake Isabella area camping. Sequoia is nearby too.
http://www.kernvalley.com/news/lakecamp.htm

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Someone here mentioned Santee Lakes to me a couple of years ago. We have been once so far and had a great time. Check out the link -

*** Santee Lakes ***


----------



## CampFamily4 (Feb 18, 2006)

Leo Carillo is a great campground. A little more rustic but very beautiful and close to the beach north of Malibu. I believe it made it into Woodall's top favorites.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Its probably getting too hot now, but we went to Joshua tree NP in Feb and we loved it- alot more to the park than we expected. I don;t know about teenagers though? There's alot of great hiking, off off road driving, rock climbing and a very cool ranch tour.


----------

